# co2 bottle fittings



## bigal12 (21 Jan 2012)

hi,
so am new to co2 and haveing a planted tank but not to fish 6-7years in then hobby.
i have just got a dennerle co2 set up from my local fish shop and got my plants from http://www.plantsalive.co.uk and i have heard that the dennerle 500g bottle has a differant thread size to JBL bottles. i can get the dennerle bottles for £23 (from my local fish shop) and the JBL for £18.65 http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/technic_and_accessories/co2/jbl/146285 so would rather go with the cheapest option.

so if anyone knows where i can get a new thread fitting to fit these bottles that would b grate.

also i seen Themuleoust post http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=7696&start=0 and noticed him mention disposable 600g CO2 cylinders used for welding from http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/p...s-cylinder-600g?da=1&TC=SRC-600g co2 cylinder and i thought it had to be hospatal grade co2 used in fish tank

cheers


----------



## sussex_cichlids (21 Jan 2012)

Hi bigal12

There are thread adaptors you can get for a standard bottle regulator take your bottle and regulator to a local plumb base or plumbing shop the will have a brass or steel fitting that should be able to do the job

Next time you in LFS see if it tells you the thread size on the bottle if not maybe another member that using it could possibly measure there's for you then your be able to get one easy

More info here on Co2 regulator adaptors http://www.teamonslaught.fsnet.co.uk/co2_info.htm


----------



## bigal12 (21 Jan 2012)

cheers sussex_cichlids,
 i have a local plumb center near me so will just take it there and hopfuly they can help


----------



## GHNelson (22 Jan 2012)

Hi 
The Dennerle regulator with disposable bottle thread is different to others like JBL.
Although you can purchase a converter/adaptor to accept refillable cylinders.
 :arrow:http://www.aquajardin.co.uk/product/158 ... e_cylinder
http://www.aquaristikshop.com/e_Produkt ... usable.htm
hoggie


----------



## sussex_cichlids (22 Jan 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> The Dennerle regulator with disposable bottle thread is different to others like JBL.
> Although you can purchase a converter/adaptor to accept refillable cylinders.
> :arrow:http://www.aquajardin.co.uk/product/158 ... e_cylinder
> ...



Excellent hogan i knew you can get


----------



## bigal12 (22 Jan 2012)

Cheers hogan. 
Just what I was looking for, save me a trip to my local plumb center


----------

